# Peak Performance Urethane Subframe Bushings



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

i bought these subframe bushings from PHASE2MOTORTREND.com
i dont know if it was a good idea or not the reason i bought them was becasue i have my whole rear multilink suspension from cusco execpt for my rear forward link i got that from them and battleversion makes it.

so i dont know if it was a good idea or not to buy the bushings?????let me know guys thanx


----------



## bluuuurr (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm sure it'll be better than stock.. let us know how they feels  



SIL-S15 said:


> i bought these subframe bushings from PHASE2MOTORTREND.com
> i dont know if it was a good idea or not the reason i bought them was becasue i have my whole rear multilink suspension from cusco execpt for my rear forward link i got that from them and battleversion makes it.
> 
> so i dont know if it was a good idea or not to buy the bushings?????let me know guys thanx


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

bluuuurr said:


> I'm sure it'll be better than stock.. let us know how they feels


 i sure will


----------

